# Music from the 70s that are you listening to?



## Theglasshouse (Apr 10, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;NAm63f99RbU]https://youtu.be/NAm63f99RbU[/video]


----------



## Irwin (Apr 10, 2020)

Don't Fear the Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult. It seemed fitting for our current situation.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 10, 2020)

As long as it is not grisly/gory/disturbing post a video. The idea of this thread is to post music from the 70's you enjoy.


----------



## escorial (Apr 10, 2020)

Leo Sayer...


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 10, 2020)

A person's taste in music is subjective. I've been listening to leo sayer's songs for a long time. They just released his best songs on spotify or list.

His most well known one which one of my uncles I remember saying he liked before the pandemic that lead to the quarantine (isolation). I was listening to the song and he said he liked it. Plus my whole family except my older brother (who watched mtv) grew up with the classics of the 80s and 90s. Which imo is when the best music was made. I'd appreciate more 70's songs that are classics if these were posted in this thread.

[video=youtube_share;lVmBXm9OfDo]https://youtu.be/lVmBXm9OfDo[/video]


----------



## Foxee (Apr 10, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;fNFzfwLM72c]https://youtu.be/fNFzfwLM72c[/video]

I'm a fossil, maybe, but I like this song.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxee said:


> [video=youtube_share;fNFzfwLM72c]https://youtu.be/fNFzfwLM72c[/video]
> 
> I'm a fossil, maybe, but I like this song.



I always think of the parody movie _Airplane _when I hear that song.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 11, 2020)

I am serious. And don't call me Shirley!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 12, 2020)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ20B8Wp2L8" target="_blank">[video=youtube;KZ20B8Wp2L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ20B8Wp2L8[/video]Sower - The All Saved Freak Band

Released in '80, technically, but recorded in the 70s, so it counts


----------



## Foxee (Apr 12, 2020)

It's Easter so, among other things, this is one of the songs I grew up with:

[video=youtube_share;mG8Tko3BzHk]https://youtu.be/mG8Tko3BzHk[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 12, 2020)

The sower is a pleasant song. I also enjoyed the easter song and I noticed that both are religious. I will add them to listen for later days. My mother in particular listens to religious music. She'll like to hear them. Our family is religious and one of my great grandfathers used to be a priest, so I can relate. My grandfather was also very religious and prayed every day. So I am definitely going to add these. Thanks.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter Song, wow!! I love the live version of that song, on How the West Was One.


----------



## undead_av (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKhXvelLrJI

Looks like we're on a Christian music kick...so...I gotta add Phil Keaggy.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Apr 12, 2020)

And now for something completely different,

Got yet another Beegees song on repeat at the moment and I thought I’d share it with y’all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwyKQnbDJRg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxee (Apr 14, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;2X_2IdybTV0]https://youtu.be/2X_2IdybTV0[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 15, 2020)

https://www.nme.com/list/100-best-songs-of-the-1970s-1153


[video=youtube_share;QKcNyMBw818]https://youtu.be/QKcNyMBw818[/video]


----------



## Foxee (Apr 17, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;3v8I5egzoMo]https://youtu.be/3v8I5egzoMo[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 17, 2020)

Took a minute to hear the singers singing. But it's a decent song.


----------



## undead_av (Apr 18, 2020)

ah Bob Dylan...<3 


I forgot two of my favorites: 

Starman // David Bowie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBKEt3MhNMM

Who by Fire // Leonard Cohen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilGahIwQEQ0


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 18, 2020)

I like david bowie's song modern love. It was released in the year 1983. I should have made this a 70s and 80s thread. Good choice though and I am willing to bet I have not heard some of his best songs. I've heard starman. When my mom would hear it I would laugh because she would claim this is bad art. However, that is because bowie composed the lyrics randomly using a music technique which I forget what it was. When you hear starman it works, but some of his songs like has one part of the lyric following the next. Still even though I agree that my mom is right because she can't relate to it. Maybe ziggy stradust would be a good example. "Ziggy plays guitar and the spiders from mars..."


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 1, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;u9sRJ-eOHnc]https://youtu.be/u9sRJ-eOHnc[/video]

1972.


----------



## ned (May 1, 2020)

give me the Willy Nelson recording every time -

the Elvis over-production is stripped back to an achingly vulnerable voice and guitar...


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 2, 2020)

Some people prefer other songs to the original or other imitators. This is unchained melody which the righteous brothers song in 1965 and which is sung by leo sayer in this video.

[video=youtube_share;r5chbyN9EJ4]https://youtu.be/r5chbyN9EJ4[/video]


----------



## ned (May 3, 2020)

from the decade that introduced disco, reggae, ska, progrock, hardrock, glamrock, punk, new wave, synth and rap
you choose some resurrected smaltz from 60s...

*never mind the bollocks, here's the sex pistols*............*EMI*


----------



## Sycamore (May 23, 2020)

There's a lot of 70's music I listen to, but since I've currently soley been listening to The Beach Boys-- I'll post one of my favorites off their 1971 _Surf's Up _album. (Yeah, yeah, it's very early in the decade, but whatever). Till I Die reflects the Christian idea of remembering we are dust, and to dust we will return. I think we see some of Brian's best lyrics on this album, actually. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXZ_L6zJn1c&list=PLp8sncEUV-K4o09o6MUEtJ6UebRBJpdqr&index=9


----------



## Sycamore (May 23, 2020)

@ned I think you may also like the Dust Bowl Ballads by Woody Guthrie, that's some raw, un-forgiving country. He genuinley wrote this DURING the Dust Bowl, people were unsure of survival. The desperation is pretty evident in the instrumentation and lyrics.


----------



## Foxee (May 24, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;TnwqUEelQjE]https://youtu.be/TnwqUEelQjE[/video]
Must-have road-trip music.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 27, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;Hyx_fDyYGRg]https://youtu.be/Hyx_fDyYGRg[/video]


----------



## Irwin (May 27, 2020)

Rocketman, for today's space launch.


----------



## RWK (May 28, 2020)

[video=youtube;uYNMKZ90jtA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYNMKZ90jtA[/video]


----------



## Foxee (May 28, 2020)

My parents had a CW McCall album. Wolf Creek Pass is a favorite of my brother's and mine.  
Trucker comedy.

[video=youtube_share;X6LzWZYWpOU]https://youtu.be/X6LzWZYWpOU[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 6, 2020)

One of my favorite songs from that time.

[video=youtube_share;rnKbImRPhTE]https://youtu.be/rnKbImRPhTE[/video]


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 7, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;RNOTF-znQyw]https://youtu.be/RNOTF-znQyw[/video]

A song from a music artist that I don't know well but heard today. (1970's)


----------



## Matchu (Jun 11, 2020)

[video=youtube;0iLTtVgXhbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iLTtVgXhbY[/video]


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Aug 18, 2020)

[mention]Theglasshouse [/mention] LOVE John Denver his music is Fire. Even to this day, his songs speak to us, may we remember him fondly. 

—————————————————————————————
Meanwhile, I’m uncertain if this on the 70’s music topic but does anyone like Peter Gabriel?

Might I recommend this song then? :

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAl9cchQac

And ofc who can’t forget this banger (although this one is from late 80’s):

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3kFPBtc9BE


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 18, 2020)

ladygarmadone17 said:


> [mention]Theglasshouse [/mention] LOVE John Denver his music is Fire. Even to this day, his songs speak to us, may we remember him fondly.
> 
> —————————————————————————————
> Meanwhile, I’m uncertain if this on the 70’s music topic but does anyone like Peter Gabriel?
> ...



Love a bit of PG. _Solsbury Hill_ is one of my favourite songs - there's something very special about it. He's a true eccentric.

As for other 70s music, been listening to lots of funk recently: George Clinton, the JB's, the Ohio Players, all that great stuff - even got my kids bopping along to it.


----------



## Joker (Aug 18, 2020)

[video=youtube;F01UTYg79KY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F01UTYg79KY[/video]


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ah Yes Robert Downey Jr. can’t forget him 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWa2jXqopVY 

All kidding aside tho, thanks [mention]bdcharles [/mention] for your wonderful reply, although I am not sure what JB stands for in The JB’s regarding 1970’s.  I do know the other artists you mentioned tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 18, 2020)

ladygarmadone17 said:


> Ah Yes Robert Downey Jr. can’t forget him
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWa2jXqopVY [/URL]
> 
> ...



The JB's were James Brown's backing band so it probably stands for that


----------



## Lee Messer (Aug 18, 2020)

[video=youtube;OMAIsqvTh7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMAIsqvTh7g[/video]

Some more cowbell


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Lee Messer said:


> [video=youtube;OMAIsqvTh7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMAIsqvTh7g[/video]
> 
> Some more cowbell


That song is catchy. It's supposedly from a movie soundtrack (according to the program I am using).

I have some songs of peter gabriel on my list. I like also:

Some on my list are besides solsbury hill:
Don't give up.
Games without frontiers.
In your eyes.
Biko.
San Jacinto
I grieve.


----------



## TheManx (Aug 19, 2020)

This is from the '70's. But here's the tricky part — it just came out.

[video=youtube;vJzqRDX8jGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=13&amp;v=vJzqRDX8jGo&amp;feature=emb_l  ogo[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer (Sep 6, 2020)

[video=youtube;-48Za7VZR_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-48Za7VZR_c[/video]


----------



## Lee Messer (Sep 7, 2020)

[video=youtube;rTVjnBo96Ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTVjnBo96Ug[/video]


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 8, 2020)

[video=youtube;5S5V-Y53ad4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S5V-Y53ad4 [/video]​


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Sep 8, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0 

Love Simon and Garfunkel [emoji8]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2020)

ladygarmadone17 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0



This video is not available from where I am. Can you please tell me the song? I could then post it on your behalf. I too love Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2020)

Meanwhile here is another one from my list of favourites:

[video=youtube;I_RGZ0KeFwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_RGZ0KeFwU [/video]​


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Sep 9, 2020)

Aquarius said:


> This video is not available from where I am. Can you please tell me the song? I could then post it on your behalf. I too love Simon & Garfunkel.



Sure it’s “The Sounds Of Silence” and it’s a shame you can’t view it where you live I apologize.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 10, 2020)

I love this one, too.

[video=youtube;NAEppFUWLfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAEppFUWLfc[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 11, 2020)

From 'The White Horse Inn' operetta:

[video=youtube;0ZfKpPMhxB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZfKpPMhxB0[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 13, 2020)

In this song Marlene Dietrich sings about a suitcase she still has in Berlin,
in which her memories of the good times she had there are stored.
That's why she has to visit the city again, sometime soon.
She was born there, a long time ago.

[video=youtube;w3rrnqA98eQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3rrnqA98eQ[/video]​


----------

